# 3 year old female peeing in her sleep



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I have a 3 year old female, mixed breed dog. She's about 16 lbs. I feed her Natural Balance food, LID, and I'm very careful of what she eats. She's extremely good about peeing outside and letting me know when she has to go. She rarely, if ever, has accidents in the house. I cant even remember when she had an accident.

About 3 weeks ago, it was about 7:30 pm, hubby, me and our other dog, were in bed watching TV. She loves to sleep with us. I went to get up about 8:00 and noticed a HUGE wet spot. She pee'd on the comforter. I thought, okay, one time weird occurrence. Well, last night, it was between 9:00 - midnight. A smell woke me up.she pee'd again on the comforter. Not as much this time. I think she's peeing in her sleep. I pick up her water early in the evening. We do a potty run before bedtime.

I called the vet this morning and we have an appointment this Thursday morning. I'd just like to know if anyone else has had experience with this? Are there other things I should be looking for? Anything else I could tell the vet?

(I've had her for 2 years. We got her from the pound and she was already spayed)

Thanks for any help.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe a UTI???


----------



## Jonathan Riley (Jan 11, 2012)

Is there anything else that was unusual that would change her behavior in this way, zeronightfarms answer sounds reasonable otherwise do you think it could be a psychological issue?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Could be spay incontinence, although I think it would show up before now. Definitely have the vet check for a UTI first.


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

We just came from the vet. She shows absolutely no other issues regarding drinking, urination, poop, etc. All very normal. No accidents in the house other than the sleep peeing. The vet said it's common for spayed females age 3 and more to experience this. It's like a woman who has had an early hysterectomy and the bladder muscles lose tone. Same kind of thing for dogs. There are two meds. One is Proic ( or something like that) and the other is estrogen. The first one was first prescribed for humans but the FDA recalled it because of tumors. So that means it's okay for dogs??????
The estrogen I give her 1 tablet once a day for 4 days then 1 a week. hopefully this works. If not, then she'll have to go on the other one. So for now, she will continue to sleep with us. I'll pick up the water earlier than I did before and pee right before we go to bed. I'll be looking for a waterproof bedspread for our bed for if/when she does have another accident.
Thank you for your input.


----------

